# Moyo is Home!



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

I brought Moyo home last night and everything has gone perfectly (other than my paranoid new mother instincts! I thought I heard hurt hedgie screaming this morning and freaked out and ran to his room to find out he was fine, and I freaked out over a wild bird noise :roll: This is mostly because I'm afraid of my cat. We keep Moyo's door closed, and he's under constant supervision when he's out, but that doesn't make me less worried. Better paranoid than having a tragedy! I don't think my cat will kill him because the spikes might hurt, but I don't want to take chances either.)

Moyo's light just went off so he should be out to play pretty soon. :grin: Actually, things are going way better than I expected with Moyo's behavior. I was not expecting an instant bond between Moyo and me, but he was immediately sniffing me all over and was cuddling with me last night. He's very very sweet. And I love him. I haven't uploaded pictures yet, but I will be sure to soon!


----------



## Little charlie (Dec 8, 2014)

Yea


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

My cats are terrified of my hedgie, but to be fair, they were well trained in fear by my first boy. He was a rescue and stayed an angry, angry hedgehog for the rest of his life, heh. But really, most cats learn to leave well enough alone after a hedge cusses them out a few times. Definitely NOT a mouse.


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

Update: he's using his wheel now and he anointed with sweet potato baby food. He's adjusting very quickly. I also think I managed to somehow find an outgoing hedgehog, because my friend came over last night to meet him. He began trying to snuggle in her sweater, and was sniffing all over her. He actually likes people. It's very sweet. He only puffs when I had to wake him up to give him antibiotics (he got a little cut on his penis sheathe before I got him. It's all cleared up now).

I'm still a little worried because my brother and my dad didn't make that stable of a c&c cage. The lid will fall if it's not carefully placed on. The second level is barely stable, and I want to take it off and replace it with a storage space that holds up well. Which is why I'm worried about the cat. He could jump on the cage and it would fall. I don't really have another option other than to keep the door closed for a few days. They didn't make the cage until the night before Moyo came home. The cage itself works well and Moyo is very happy in it. It's just the instability. I might actually adjust the bottom layer tonight when Moyo is out. I don't know what to do with the lid.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

He's so cute!!


----------



## hedgiehome (Nov 10, 2014)

Welcome to you and moyo - what inspired his name?


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

His full name is Moyo Mwizi, which means "heart thief" in Swahili.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Moyo is just adorable! Such a unique name!!


----------



## hedgielover224 (Feb 16, 2015)

His coloring looks a lot like Lestibournes' coloring! He's adorable! And what a unique and amazing name!


----------

